# Race at HighPointe Speedway this weekend.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey folks!

The Friday night showdown is on!!!!!!!! Everybody's going to Larry's HighPointe Speedway at 7, 730ish. The thrills of the double loops, the competition of the chicanes, the added compexity of the crossovers, NONE OF IT is on Larry's track. It's just *PURE SPEED*. So, bring your brakes and look out for the wall as it's all pedal to the metal at HighPointe Speedway this Friday Night!!!!!!!! BE THERE!!!!! be there!! BE THERE!!!!! be there!!!

There's the commercial. We raced in Carrolton (north of Dallas) last week and met up with a group of racers we haven't seen in years. This week, we are headed to Forney (east of Dallas) to race at Larry's. All the guys are coming from Carrolton for the challenge. I met a group today that races in Waxahachie (south of Dallas). Thay are planning on coming to Forney this weekend. So who is goin to win the night's championship? Will it be someone from Carrlolton? Forney? Garland? Waxahachie?
Stay tuned to find out!

Hey Coach, you coming?

Rich :hat:

See larry's track on the slideshow at...
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> The Friday night showdown is on!!!!!!!! Everybody's going to Larry's HighPointe Speedway at 7, 730ish. The thrills of the double loops, the competition of the chicanes, the added compexity of the crossovers, NONE OF IT is on Larry's track. It's just *PURE SPEED*. So, bring your brakes and look out for the wall as it's all pedal to the metal at HighPointe Speedway this Friday Night!!!!!!!! BE THERE!!!!! be there!! BE THERE!!!!! be there!!!
> 
> ...




I'd love too but.. I have to go beat up drunks and judge hooters contests...regular guy is back next Wednsday night so should be able to get to a race soon.. keep me posted...

Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bump Bump

The big race is Friday night~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What a success! Everybody showed up! We had a heck of a race series until weeeee into the night. Racers from four different tracks in the Dallas area showed up for the race at Larry's HighPointe Speedway. I would have to say that Boz, from the Carrolton track, took the nights championship, finishing no lower than 3rd in all races run last night. We ran Tyco 440x2 74 Nascar; Gjet Iroc; AW Super3 Nascar; and a Magna traction class. Pics are on the slide show on my space at
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tomorrow night!!!!!!!!!!!! Friday night lights. The whole gang is back to Battle it out on the flat banks of HighPointe Speedway!!!! (I would attach photos or drag some into this thread, but I can't, so see my photos or click on the link below)All the excitement. All the danger. It's in Forney, TX. starting around 7pm. Bring your fan, it's hot.

Hey Coach, you coming?

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Tomorrow night!!!!!!!!!!!! Friday night lights. The whole gang is back to Battle it out on the flat banks of HighPointe Speedway!!!! (I would attach photos or drag some into this thread, but I can't, so see my photos or click on the link below)All the excitement. All the danger. It's in Forney, TX. starting around 7pm. Bring your fan, it's hot.
> 
> Hey Coach, you coming?
> 
> ...



I'll be in Rockwall...Not far but i don't get off till midnight is that too late? lol...


Keep bugging my boss is bound to screw up soon and give me a friday night off....I'm in Rockwall right now if you guys have a portable track and a rental lol..

Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, I got some videos of this weeks racing! Enjoy.......

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6497023155316259174&hl=en 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7213323756753915238&hl=en 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-359944269566536923&hl=en

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------

